# Talk to me about Levenshulme



## The Boy (May 3, 2012)

My partner is going to be doing her Masters at Manchester Uni so we're moving there come August-ish and are in the process of trying to find somewhere to live.

We *were* looking at places like Withington, Didsbury and somewhere else the name of which escapes me, but Levenshulme seems to be far cheaper.  Which makes me wonder why and I doubt an Estate Agent is going to give me an honest answer, so I figured I would ask the good burghers of Urban75.

I guess I could have titled this thread 'Levenshulme: crap/not crap'.


----------



## Kidda (May 4, 2012)

It has its moments, at least its not longsight.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 9, 2012)

Decent bus/train service into town. It's alright, I wouldn't call it rough - It's a suburb, though unlike, say, Chorlton or Didsbury, it's not prestigious. With places like Chorlton & Didders, you're paying extra for the name - Even though they're both (especially Chorlton) proper shite holes.


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2012)

levishoom?


----------



## The39thStep (May 9, 2012)

My son lives there just off Albert road. There are some ok boozers, there is the POD cafe bar , stacks of bookies  , lots of cheap eating places , a couple of Polish shops  but it is a bit grubby imo. Train station right in the centre and another ten minutes away at Mauldeth Road.

Better than Withington in a lot of ways and depends what sort of life you live. If its more upmarket shops, bars and eating then  Didsbury and Chorlton. However Binka is moving to Chorlton.

You might get away with using the term burghers with some people in Chorlton and Didsbury but in Withington and Levenshulme its a no no.


----------



## Voley (May 9, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


>



"ILL BANG YA MAM OUT"


----------



## The Boy (May 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> My son lives there just off Albert road. There are some ok boozers, there is the POD cafe bar , stacks of bookies , lots of cheap eating places , a couple of Polish shops but it is a bit grubby imo. Train station right in the centre and another ten minutes away at Mauldeth Road.
> 
> Better than Withington in a lot of ways and depends what sort of life you live. If its more upmarket shops, bars and eating then Didsbury and Chorlton. However Binka is moving to Chorlton.
> 
> You might get away with using the term burghers with some people in Chorlton and Didsbury but in Withington and Levenshulme its a no no.


 

Burghers?


----------



## The39thStep (May 11, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Burghers?


 



> so I figured I would ask the good burghers of Urban75.


----------



## The Boy (May 11, 2012)

In my defence, I was pished when i started the thread.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2012)

Wouldn't want to live in Didsbury anyway tbh, all the pubs and restaurants have gone all upmarket and, needless to say, shit.

 Levenshulme is alright, good bus and train services to town as someone's said already, no direct buses to the uni though IIRC.

I like Rusholme myself. It's cheap, not excessively studenty (apart from curry mile after hours) and has a nice friendly feel to it. Being a largely asian area the selection of pubs isn't great but there are a handful of lovely places and an excellent selection of restaurants, takeaways and shisha cafes more than compensates.

Avoid Fallowfield at all costs, ditto anywhere North or West of the city centre.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 13, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wouldn't want to live in Didsbury anyway tbh, all the pubs and restaurants have gone all upmarket and, needless to say, shit.
> 
> Levenshulme is alright, good bus and train services to town as someone's said already, no direct buses to the uni though IIRC.
> 
> ...


 
Oh do be quiet, there's fuck all wrong with an M9 postcode. North Manchester FTW.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2012)

didnt mind fallowfield when i lived up there , far better than longsight ( shudders ) or salford ( shudders even more ), but what i will say , i had mates in fallowfield and didsbury that got burgled, yet my mates in levenshulme, corlton and withington had no trouble , make of that what you will 

mind you that was 11 years ago...


----------



## Red Storm (May 14, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wouldn't want to live in Didsbury anyway tbh, all the pubs and restaurants have gone all upmarket and, needless to say, shit.
> 
> Levenshulme is alright, good bus and train services to town as someone's said already, no direct buses to the uni though IIRC.
> 
> ...


 
Rusholme can be studenty. Particularly between Great Western Street and Moss Lane East. Between Great Western Street and Claremont Road its very quiet. Between Claremont Road and Platt Lane is the one. 

West of the city centre, really is just Salford. That's the best.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 14, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> didnt mind fallowfield when i lived up there , far better than longsight ( shudders ) or salford ( shudders even more ), but what i will say , i had mates in fallowfield and didsbury that got burgled, yet my mates in levenshulme, corlton and withington had no trouble , make of that what you will
> 
> mind you that was 11 years ago...


 

Yeah, I lived in Fallowfield in the early 90s and got burgled at least once a month. We had a rented TV and Video and they'd always only nick one or the other so we'd sell the one left and have a night out with the money


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 14, 2012)

I lived in Longsight about 6 years ago, didn't get burgled or mugged or involved in any crime at all.  

Levenshulme is nice, leafy, old houses, a station.  If it was down south it would be gentrified in a minute imo.  I always thought of it as fancier than Longsight but it is further out of town and the shops were less impressive.


----------



## Glitter (May 14, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> didnt mind fallowfield when i lived up there , far better than longsight ( shudders ) or salford ( shudders even more ), but what i will say , i had mates in fallowfield and didsbury that got burgled, yet my mates in levenshulme, corlton and withington had no trouble , make of that what you will
> 
> mind you that was 11 years ago...


 
No fucking way is Salford worth more of a shudder than Longsight.


----------



## Red Storm (May 14, 2012)

Salford's a big place hard to compare it with Longsight. 

There are some nice bits in Longsight. Like around Birchfields park.

Would I rather live in Ordsall or Longsight? I'd rather not have to make the choice.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2012)

Glitter said:


> No fucking way is Salford worth more of a shudder than Longsight.


 im just talking bout personal experience, but saying that, i felt more uneasy in longsight..


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 14, 2012)

http://lovelevenshulme.blogspot.co.uk/

this is worth a look


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 14, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> im just talking bout personal experience, but saying that, i felt more uneasy in longsight..


 
Maybe guys have a worse time in Longsight, as a girl I felt really quite safe walking around.  My husband did get mugged round there once before I met him though.  I do wonder if I just looked so scruffy/crusty that I wasn't worth mugging.


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

have you looked into hulme? its where im living now next to the asda. 15/20 minute walk into town or to universities.


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> However Binka is moving to Chorlton.


probably not now. am working in altrincham and going down a56 every day is a nightmare so im looking for somewhere in the south like disbury, timperley maybe even cheadle or cheadle hulme


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2012)

binka said:


> probably not now. am working in altrincham and going down a56 every day is a nightmare so im looking for somewhere in the south like disbury, timperley maybe even cheadle or cheadle hulme


 
cheadlehighstreet?


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Salford's a big place hard to compare it with Longsight.
> 
> There are some nice bits in Longsight. Like around Birchfields park.
> 
> Would I rather live in Ordsall or Longsight? I'd rather not have to make the choice.


 
Ordsall , Longsight or Benchill?


----------



## binka (May 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> cheadlehighstreet?


fingers crossed


----------



## Red Storm (May 17, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Ordsall , Longsight or Benchill?


 
Wythenshaw is another planet. Only really been round Baguley, used to go often to campaign when I was in the SP.


----------



## Part 2 (May 19, 2012)

NVP said:


> "ILL BANG YA MAM OUT"


 
check out their other stuff, quite a few laughs in there.

Here's someone else singing about Didsbreh


----------



## Voley (May 19, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> check out their other stuff, quite a few laughs in there.


'I'll fuckin bang yer Dad out' has become a bit over-used in my household of late, I must admit.


----------



## Red Storm (May 19, 2012)

People used to say 'yer mam on a barm' in our year at school. Fuck knows why.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 19, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> check out their other stuff, quite a few laughs in there.
> 
> Here's someone else singing about Didsbreh




That's hilarious.


----------



## Nice one (May 21, 2012)

brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Nice one (May 22, 2012)

from memory further south you go the nicer it becomes - i'd say anywhere south of the station (avoid the gorton end). If you get within smelling distance of mcvities you're on a winner. Basically levenshulme runs along stockport road - the main traffic route between stockport and manchester, so noisy busy high street, a bit basic but with with little streets spreading off either side with mainly terrace housing - used to be _the_ area for first time buyers.


----------



## Princessx (May 24, 2013)

Levenshulme used to be a lovely place, I was brought up here. There was your local supermarket, great bars, nice places to eat and many other great things however I have now moved to a place called Reddish which is very nice because Levenshulme turned into such a shithole! All of the old Irish and English businesses got shut down and taken over by Pakistanis!!!! Everywhere you look now there is a takeaway shop. Also a big problem is the Romanians who live in Levenshulme (plenty of them) they will come up to you whilst you are at the cash point and beg you and steal your money, or they will be rooting inside the charity bins which people dispose old clothes into. I once even saw them changing their childs nappy on the street and then launching it across the road. If you had wanted to move to 'leve' about 20 years ago EVERYONE would of recommended it, but not now. Move someone like Burnage or Heaton Chapel or Moor which is just down the road! DO NOT MOVE TO LEVENSHULME YOU WILL REGRET IT


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2013)

If I was you I'd have a read of some other threads and get the feel of this place before you decide to post again.


----------



## Tom A (May 24, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Levenshulme is alright, good bus and train services to town as someone's said already, no direct buses to the uni though IIRC.


The 191 and 197 both go along Oxford Road past the uni, and the latter is frequent enough (every 20 mins during the day).



> Being a largely asian area the selection of pubs [in Rushlome] isn't great


Hardy's Well is quite nice, as is or was the Whitworth if that's still open.



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Levenshulme is nice, leafy, old houses, a station. If it was down south it would be gentrified in a minute imo. I always thought of it as fancier than Longsight but it is further out of town and the shops were less impressive.


 
Some parts of Levy are pretty leafy, others are proper old working-class terraced houses - though that still doesn't make it grim in itself, I know a few friends whom have lived in such houses there.



binka said:


> have you looked into hulme? its where im living now next to the asda. 15/20 minute walk into town or to universities.


Hulme, as far as private lets are concerned, is almost as expensive as Didsbury or Chorlton, it's mostly new-build there and what's there is aimed mainly at "young professionals", although some of the two-bedroom places are probably quite manageable if you have someone to split the rent with. For the money you are probably better off going for somewhere like Whalley Range, Withington or Levy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Hardy's Well is quite nice, as is or was the Whitworth if that's still open.


 
The whitworth's turned into a cafe and Hardy's have put in video advert screens hawking lynx deodorant at you while you're trying to have a drink


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 24, 2013)

Princessx said:


> Levenshulme used to be a lovely place, I was brought up here. There was your local supermarket, great bars, nice places to eat and many other great things however I have now moved to a place called Reddish which is very nice because Levenshulme turned into such a shithole! All of the old Irish and English businesses got shut down and taken over by Pakistanis!!!! Everywhere you look now there is a takeaway shop. Also a big problem is the Romanians who live in Levenshulme (plenty of them) they will come up to you whilst you are at the cash point and beg you and steal your money, or they will be rooting inside the charity bins which people dispose old clothes into. I once even saw them changing their childs nappy on the street and then launching it across the road. If you had wanted to move to 'leve' about 20 years ago EVERYONE would of recommended it, but not now. Move someone like Burnage or Heaton Chapel or Moor which is just down the road! DO NOT MOVE TO LEVENSHULME YOU WILL REGRET IT



Fuck off.


----------



## Tom A (May 24, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The whitworth's turned into a cafe and Hardy's have put in video advert screens hawking lynx deodorant at you while you're trying to have a drink


That's not so good. Thankfully Oxford Road and Withington aren't too far away.


----------



## Quartz (May 24, 2013)

Princessx said:


> All of the old Irish and English businesses got shut down and taken over by Pakistanis!!!! Everywhere you look now there is a takeaway shop. Also a big problem is the Romanians


 
A word to the wise: racism is wrong.


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2013)

Princessx said:


> DO NOT MOVE TO LEVENSHULME YOU WILL REGRET IT


 
Funnily enough, I did move to Levenshulme for 6 months and thought it was grand.  Would happily move back there.


----------



## Red Storm (May 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> The whitworth's turned into a cafe and Hardy's have put in video advert screens hawking lynx deodorant at you while you're trying to have a drink



Is the Barman with the parrot still in there?


----------



## susie12 (May 25, 2013)

There are some really nice well priced terraces for sale in Levenshulme - Didsbury and Chorlton are both madly expensive now.


----------

